# Longbow's New Toy!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

After a long nine month wait, my gun finally came and she's a beaut.
[attachment=2:3pd1enbv]Picture 004.jpg[/attachment:3pd1enbv]
I took it out to the desert Sunday. It shot much better than my last one. I spent most of the day verifying my drop-charts to 1200yds. The weather was great, low wind (+/- 6mph from 11 oclock) and warm temps.
[attachment=1:3pd1enbv]Picture 008.jpg[/attachment:3pd1enbv]
If any of you are interested in the details, here they are:

Shaun Carlock was my gunplumber, Owner of Defensive Edge Guns in Rathdom, Idaho.
Defensive Edge Canyon Rifle, 338 Edge
30" Hart barrel with DE brake.
NightForce 5-22x56 NXS scope, NP-R2 reticle.
NightForce Cosine/angle indicator and level.
Harris swivel bipod.

I can't wait to get out there and shoot it again.
[attachment=0:3pd1enbv]Picture 02000.JPG[/attachment:3pd1enbv]


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lucky!!! Nice Gun Congrats.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Way nice! If Osama Bin Obama and the lowly dems keep on their current path that weapon will be a very nice investment!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you worked up some rounds ? If so how's it doing in the accuracy department ?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

thats an impressive unit. great overall looks! you musta dumped a TON of cash into that thing to get it the way you want it. either way, great job!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the new toy! 8) 

That sounds like a lot of fun to be able to shoot distance like that. I honestly hadnt heard much about 338 Edge in the past, probably because of all of the hype with the 338 Lapua. 

Nice choice in optics too! All around sounds like you made an awesome choice

Out of curiosity, what made you decide on a 338 Edge over a 338-378 WBY or a 338 RUM? I dont know much about the Edge (other than it has a sweet name) so I wasnt sure if it produced higher velocities or what?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nasty....just nasty Longbow !!! -()/>- 

btw......where's the lever ?!? :?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

**** that is one bada$$ toy you have there. What a beast!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!! That thing sounds and looks awesome...

Look out critters! Mr. Longbows in town with his new fancy rig! 8)


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

That is exactly what I want. Awsome setup. I hope you have a blast with it. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Have you worked up some rounds ? If so how's it doing in the accuracy department ?


Right now I'm shooting the load that my gun-plumber tested my gun with. It's a fairly mild load of 90 grains of H-1000, Coal 3.785 (.005 off lands), pushing 300gr Sierra MKs at 2825fps. He said he recomends working up to 92gr on my own. 92grains should out me at around 2950fps. The targets he sent were 1/4 and 3/8 groups. Not sure if I want to mess with that. I'll work up a bit until accuracy degrades or I get a hint of high pressure signs.



> you musta dumped a TON of cash into that thing to get it the way you want it.


I honestly haven't added everything up but you can take a look at Carlock's guns on his website Defensive Edge. Mine is the Canyon Rifle at the bottom of the list.



> Out of curiosity, what made you decide on a 338 Edge over a 338-378 WBY or a 338 RUM? I dont know much about the Edge (other than it has a sweet name) so I wasnt sure if it produced higher velocities or what?


The brass for the 338-378 Wby is unreal-expensive. It's faster than the Edge but I don't hear alot about it's accuracy potential. 338 Lapua brass is $250 for 100 pieces but is very strong brass. Nobody sells 338 Edge brass so I have to make my own out of 300 RUM brass which I paid $100 for 100 at Sportsmans Warehouse.
The 338 Edge is one of those weirdly inherently accurate calibers. I'm not sure why. Every person I know that has an Edge says it shoots very, very well. As far as volocities go, out of the more common 338s, in order of speed: 338 win mag, 338 ultra mag, 338 Lapua, 338 Edge, 338-378 Wby, 338 Allen Xpress, 338 Allan Mag. There's other 338s in the list but the Edge's accuracy potential just happened to blow my skirt up.



> btw......where's the lever ?!?


Lever!!?? this ain't no cowboy gun. 
Accually I have a couple lever guns my dad left me. Sure are fun to shoot.



> What a beast!


Accually it is a beast. Here's a picture next to my .257Wby Vanguard.

[attachment=0:hx7hv6xu]Picture 010.jpg[/attachment:hx7hv6xu]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is cool, what a cannon! 

My son-in-law has the 338-378 Wby; $60 for 20 pieces of brass. An incredible round, I watched him harvest an elk from a long, long, way away.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Great looking set-up. Just out of curiosity though, did you look at the 338 Norma as well? I've been looking and researching 338s quite a bit lately and I really like the 338 Norma and in my opinion it's superior to the Lapua and 338 RUM in almost every way. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Were the 1/4 and 3/8 groups at 100 yards, or a longer distance? What kind of pattern can it throw out to say, 500 yds?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Daggumit Longbow!

now you got me noodlin around the idea of buying a long-range rifle again! Nothin quite as fancy as your neat rifle (cuz I'm a poor student), but I have always been strangly attracted to the 6.5x284. But I should probably just keep practicing with my .308 because that would be the responsible thing to do...

PS: how is there much difference in the 338 Edge brass as opposed to the 338 RUM? Just a change in shoulder? Or is case capacity different too?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Great looking set-up. Just out of curiosity though, did you look at the 338 Norma as well? I've been looking and researching 338s quite a bit lately and I really like the 338 Norma and in my opinion it's superior to the Lapua and 338 RUM in almost every way. Any thoughts?
> Great looking set-up. Just out of curiosity though, did you look at the 338 Norma as well? I've been looking and researching 338s quite a bit lately and I really like the 338 Norma and in my opinion it's superior to the Lapua and 338 RUM in almost every way. Any thoughts?


I did look into the Norma. I'm not sure why it would be better than the Lapua or the RUM. As far as recoil and powder consumption goes it's probably better. Lapua has it beat in case-life by a long, long shot. Lapua and the RUM have more industry support than the Norma. The 338 Norma is kind of the 338 WinMag Magnum. Everything but the WinMag has it beat in volocity,(I'm talking common 338s). Here's a rundown of case capacities in terms of grains of water. 
338 WinMag----?
338 Norma------107gr
338 Rum--------113gr
338 Lapua------114
338 Edge-------120
338-378--------137
I'm assuming, depending on your load and barrel speeds, that more case capacity means more speed. The Norma has one good thing going for it, it's about the most recoil I can handle without a brake. Even though I have guns with brakes I HATE them.
You really couldn't go wrong with any of these choices. Any of them can shoot the wonderful 300gr Sierra Match King.



> Were the 1/4 and 3/8 groups at 100 yards, or a longer distance? What kind of pattern can it throw out to say, 500 yds?


They were at 100 yards. A 3/8 MOA is an awesome group at 100 yards. Boattails are well-known for going to sleep way later than flatbases so it will be interesting to see how it groups down the range. I haven't shot it inside 600 yards yet. I did shoot two good groups at 1020 and after five finder shots, I was hitting the 36" target at 1500.
[attachment=0:9xns2ps8]Picture 012.jpg[/attachment:9xns2ps8]


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> but I have always been strangly attracted to the 6.5x284. But I should probably just keep practicing with my .308 because that would be the responsible thing to do...


The 6.5x284 will be my next build. It has fairly mild recoil and you get to shoot those magical 6.5 bullets. I'm looking into an E.R. Shaw markVII semi-custom. They're under $1000 and I hear they shoot great.
Probably the only thing you'd have to do to your .308 is get a scope that has tactical turrets or a reticle with stadia (bdc) lines. Chances are your already set. You just need to go out and work up a drop-chart.



> PS: how is there much difference in the 338 Edge brass as opposed to the 338 RUM? Just a change in shoulder? Or is case capacity different too?


The Edge's shoulder is .070th forward of the RUM's shoulder.


----------

